# Google SketchUp 8



## SketchUp Guru (2 Sep 2010)

In case you aren't aware of it, Google SketchUp 8 was released today, 1 September. It's got some new stuff like boolean tools (in the pro version). Might be worth a look.

I'm posting this from 3D Basecamp which is being held a block from the Google SketchUp offices in Boulder, CO. Lots of neat stuff to see and folks to chat with including some fellows from the UK and Ireland. Even a Scot in the bunch.

Unless someone beats me to it, I'll show some examples of the boolean tools when I get home.

FWIW, if you ever go to Colorado, remember to drink plenty of water. The low humidity will really dehydrate you.


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 Sep 2010)

<spit>
I'm not jealous, no not jealous at all. Not one bit.
</spit>
S


----------



## noddy67 (3 Sep 2010)

Thanks Dave. I don't suppose there are any informed rumours of them bringing sketchup to the iPad are there and if so when that might be?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Sep 2010)

Steve, maybe we can hook up on Sunday and I can regale you with tales of Colorado and Google. 

Noddy, nothing yet on on SU for iPad although it may come. Problem is, you really need a mouse with SU which as far as I know, iPad doesn't support.


----------



## RogerS (3 Sep 2010)

Any mountain lions?

Last time I was there visiting a small software company, one of the secretaries had freaked out as she'd stepped out of the door one lunchtime and nearly stepped on a basking lion!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Sep 2010)

No mountain lions here but I did see a giant octopus in the Google Docs offices a few minutes ago.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Sep 2010)

If anyone is interested, I did up a little thing on some of the Solid Tools in SU8 Pro.


----------

